# florida(alligator)gar



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)




----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

how is that (alligator) ? Mine looks exactly like that from tjhe patterns(i have yet to check rows of teeth).


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a florida or an alligator gar? very nice pic


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> its a florida or an alligator gar? very nice pic


It was sold as an alligator gar but its either a florida or spotted gar, either way there awsom fish to watch kill and eat other fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn straight


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Gar


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lazy your latest avatar is f*cking hot


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> lazy your latest avatar is f*cking hot












and thats a sweet ass gar


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice gar


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet gar man


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice Gar..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

non-potm contest pictures







??


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks all, got lucky on that pic.



> non-potm contest pictures ??


I put it in for the next one. was too late for this months.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a nice looking gar and a really well taken pic.
dixon


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

rbp75 said:


>


 Awesome pic, great fish you have,

BTW check how many rows of teeth are in that fishes mouth,
I bet your in for a bit of a surprise









Do you have a side profile of this fish By chance?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

rbp75, you just made poly enthusiastic and positive-minded about something. That's a serious f*cking accomplishment.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> rbp75, you just made poly enthusiastic and positive-minded about something. That's a serious f*cking accomplishment.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Do you have a side profile of this fish By chance?


> not as good a pic as the first but it will do for now till I get lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> rbp75, you just made poly enthusiastic and positive-minded about something. That's a serious f*cking accomplishment.


 Funny P45 but true, This one has got me excited

You may have something interesting rbp75,

I'd like to see some more pics though to be certian,
Especially a profile pic showing the fins clearly erected,
And a shot of that fishes head from the side,

And please please How many rows of teeth on that upper jaw,

This seperates Atractosteus from Lepisosteus By looking at your
pic, I'm really thinking Atractosteus just not the one you think it is.

Does this pic look like anything familiar


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I was wrong that does appear to be a Flordia in profile,

I was hoping...... that pic looked much like my Tropical
gar at that angle, Hoping you had one too.

Still a great fish and a pic more than worthy of Non P pic of the month
Definitly submit it sometime


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Still get those Tooth rows!!!!!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres the best I can do for now. I see you come to a conclusion already but Ill post it anyway.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

and


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Still get those Tooth rows!!!!!


> I may need some time on that one but Ill try.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I have not come to a total conclusion yet, but appears to be a Flordia,
or a spotted, Flordia seems the direction most likely.

Good luck and get back on those tooth rows sometime,


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great,great specimen!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree, it looks more like a spotted or Florida.

-PK


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i grovel to that gar.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahahahha - poly.. i know what you where thinking... tobad you got your hopes-up..

A. tropicus









at any rate, nice gar.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

tHATS A HOT SETUP, SON!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice looking Gar that first pic is great


----------

